# 21rs/21rs Owners



## W5CI (Apr 21, 2009)

To you 21rs/210rs owners, while traveling and you want to stop for a break and have a sandwich or just take a break for a few minutes where do you set, as i look these models unless you extend the sleeping area there is nowhere to do anything. Your feedback would be helpful. I thought i wanted one of these until this sitiuation hit me.

Danny in Ar.


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

How about a camping chair outside of the trailer?

Rest Area with picnic tables? You can still access the frig with the bed in, so no problems there.

We tend to simply grab a sandwich and get back in the truck and I eat while driving. I'd rather get where I'm going then spend 20-30 along side a freeway somewhere having lunch.

BTW...we walked through the 210RS while were at Lakeshore. That is a really nice unit. The King bed is really nice. No more slamming your feet against the wall as I did in the queen bed configuration.


----------



## Chabbie1 (Dec 3, 2006)

Oregon_Camper said:


> Rest Area with picnic tables? You can still access the frig with the bed in, so no problems there.


We usually do the same!


----------



## W5CI (Apr 21, 2009)

Chabbi: is the honda 2000 large enough to handle the AC on your TT, its 98 here today and dry camping is out of the question here with the heat and humiidity, except in fall and winter.

thanks


----------



## W5CI (Apr 21, 2009)

We are really struggeling with the decesion between the 210RS and 268RL, we can travel the country with the 210rs but only go local with the 268rl. this is why i havent made a purchase yet. but am getting close or will drop it all together.

thanks everyone.


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

The two min it would take to put out and then 2 min to put the bed back in if needed for a rest area stop would not be that big a deal if thats the only issue that is created if you buy the 21. I did not take notice if you had your location listed but usually its to hot in the trailer to do more than make the sandwiches. We would then sit outside. I have a 31 ft fifth wheel and thats what we do for that reason. Good Luck on your purchase.

John


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

When we had our 21RS we use to just sit at Rest stop picnic tables or just sit around the TT on chairs or even coolers now that we have the 26RS some of us sit in the bunkhouse

Don


----------



## john7349 (Jan 13, 2008)

It would only take 2-3 minutes to open the slide, so to me that would not be a big deal. Like others said, too hot in there anyway. We just sit outside and enjoy... IMHO


----------



## Piecemaker (Nov 15, 2007)

danny285

We find that when we finally get to stop for fuel or a food break we are so glad to stand eating and walk around. We dont even think about sitting.


----------



## Chabbie1 (Dec 3, 2006)

danny285 said:


> Chabbi: is the honda 2000 large enough to handle the AC on your TT, its 98 here today and dry camping is out of the question here with the heat and humiidity, except in fall and winter.
> 
> thanks


No, the 2000i is not big enough to run the AC. You need 2 2000i's with the parallel cable to run the AC.


----------



## camping479 (Aug 27, 2003)

We stand around outside, sit at a rest area picnic table or eat as we drive. Like John said, it's too hot in the trailer to sit in there.

Part of camping is being resourceful, don't let something like that keep you from buying a trailer and getting out on the road camping if that's what you want to do.

Mike


----------



## Tyvekcat (Aug 28, 2007)

Generally we stop at Cracker Barrel, late evening if we're not already at where we need to be,(ummmm catfish).

Since there is just three of us, the one one time we ate in the Outback at a rest area, it was because it was raining. We made a sandwich on the counter and just sat on the slide/bed. No biggie, I made one of those braces to go under the slide while its in. Most of the other times its stretch legs while refueling and snack while getting it down the highway. We like to eat very 'Light' when traveling.









When we travel to Texas this year, I am not even pulling the slide out till we get there. Should be just one night on the way.

Yeah, you won't want to eat inside if you have been driving for several hours.
Ummmmm Catfish


----------



## SmkSignals (May 2, 2005)

Piecemakers said:


> danny285
> 
> We find that when we finally get to stop for fuel or a food break we are so glad to stand eating and walk around. We dont even think about sitting.


same here. our trips usually do not last more than 3 hrs of travel time. if we need a snack we'll hit the rest stop and eat a sandwich while walking around stretching our legs.


----------



## RI-23rs (Jul 7, 2008)

Dan I agree with everyone else. You can get to the fridge and if you want to sit,jump on the bed or set up a chair outside for the 20-30 min. I have the 23rs which is the same except I have another queen bed in front instead of the bunks. You can always fold up the bottom bunk and sit on the floor. The 21rs is a great trailer to get into those tight spaces. Just consider how many are going to be inside with you, when it rains for a few days it can be crowded.


----------



## jasonrebecca (Oct 30, 2007)

When we make a stop to eat we usally eat outside of the 21rs and prepare the food inside the OB.


----------



## DernMooseAK (Apr 16, 2004)

First I agree and have done what most have suggested. 
Also I have sat and slept on the bed while in the closed position. The Slide(bed) is supported by the outside wall/latches when closed. the roof tracks are mainly used for alignment and ballance while opening and closeing. also if you look at the rollers that are in the track, they are mostly plastic, so they cant support much weight or they would break.
Now before everyone jumps on me for bad advice, this is what I do, do as you please. You could always fab a brace or buy a slide jack and put under the bed while stored, so you could sit on it.


----------

